# صناعة نموزج فرن حث كهربائي صغير(induction heater)شغال 100%



## hussien95 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

أخواني الكرام هذا مخطط شغال 100% بالمئة وأنا مجربو وأن شاء الله سوف أرفع الفيديو قريبا وهو يعمل ,بالنسبة للفولت من 12فولت الى 30فولت 5أمبير وبالنسبة لسلك العمل 3+3لفة أو أكثر ثخانة السلك 1.5مم بالنسبة للترانزستورات أنا أفضل أستخدام ترانزستور irfp260n لأنه أقوى وتصبح الدائرة تتحمل حتى 60فولت وبالنسبة للديود 1n5819 أن لم تجد مثله أستخدم 1n5408 وبالنسبة للمقاومة 2واط , أتمنى أن تنال أعجابكم.


----------



## hussien95 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

هذا فيديو يأكد صحة الدائرة
مقطع الفيديو.rar


----------



## zeid25 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الدارة جيدة وبسيطة وتسمح باستعمال العديد من ال mos من اي لوحة ام تالفة وخاصة
قي جوار المعالج .
ولكنك لم تذكر قطر الوشائع 
وايضا لم الفهم بالضبط كيفية استعمال الوشيعة l1 
تحياتي


----------



## hussien95 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم l1 هي مكونة من 10 لفات قطر السلك 1.5مم على قلب فرايت وهي ملف وليسة سلك العمل وهي مثل الموجودة في لوحة تغذية الكمبيوتر تكون مثل الدولاب وبالنسبة لقطر الدائرة العمل يكون تقريبا بقطر العملة النقدية المعدنية وهذا شكل الدائرة بعد الأنتهاء,أنظر الفيديو والمرفقات للتوضيح


----------



## hussien95 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بالنسبة لملف العمل يجب أن يكون قطره صغير بحدود القطعة النقدية ليعطي تأثير أكبر


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## hussien95 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لأهتمامك أخي الفاضل


----------



## rmadan0056 (9 فبراير 2013)

بارك اللة فيك استاذ حسين ----ما هى استخدامات هذة الدائرة وشككرا


----------



## mohatvnet (3 سبتمبر 2014)

لم تنجح معي دائرة ارجو منكم المساعدة


----------



## mohatvnet (21 سبتمبر 2014)

عندما اربط دائرة مع وحدة تغدية اجد شرارة قوية عند طرف الدي اريد ان اربطه مع وحدة تغدية وتلف الموسفتات
ارجو منك المساعدة


----------



## juoja (8 يوليو 2015)

مشكور اين المخطط


----------



## LoEd (12 يوليو 2015)

نموذج اكثر من رائع ... تابع تميزك ^_^


----------



## rockyman sos (16 أكتوبر 2015)

الف الف شكر


----------



## جميل السالم الصحن (18 نوفمبر 2015)

اخي hussen الفيدبو محذوف ارجو المساعدة


----------



## wisamey (27 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

